# Cyp.henryi



## tenman (Mar 29, 2011)

This came in a trade a short time ago and I put it in its pot in the greenhouse instead of the ground outside, figuring it had already had enough winter to vernalize properly [all my other cyps are in pots in the ground]. It started to grow almost immediately and I saw the large bud on Saturday and thought it might bloom in a week or so. It opened this morning to my surprise. The flower is a little small, only 2", but it is a small plant and I didn't think this seedling was blooming size anyway, so I think the flower size will improve as the plant gets older.


----------



## Dido (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice plant and color, I think this is a big size, have some which are old and smaller. 
There is a lot of types and sizes of the flower, only a few of the, some calle it vietnam ones are bigger, but I never seen one which is really so big like it get told. 

I think its a good plant, with age you get often more flowers one one stem, if you are lucky.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 30, 2011)

:clap::clap: I like that last shot - certainly sitting on it's pedestal!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2011)

All 3 photos are interesting -- showing different aspects of the flower. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool indeed!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome bloom! I really like the color!


----------

